
Significant MOZ Layoffs - jsinkwitz
https://moz.com/blog/moz-is-doubling-down-on-search
======
bsparker
Seems like a huge number. 28% of their workforce was working on a twitter
follow product (followerwonk was acqui-hired a few years ago) and a new Moz
Content feature? Something fishy is going on.

~~~
jsinkwitz
According to their site, 176 full-time people, so that's pretty significant.

